# Finding the right conceal and carry holster



## ftwthg19 (Mar 28, 2009)

I am new to the world of handguns but am seriously looking to get my conceal and carry licence here in Texas and need to find a holster I can use for my glock 19. 

In my line of work, I either wear scrubs (medical sales- so I could keep my gun in my bag) or jeans and t-shirt most of the time. 

I purchased a cheap 'bulldog' holster but is seems huge (doesn't really conceal when it looks like a growth coming out your hip). Either I'm wearing it wrong, or I need to find something a little more 'form fitting'. 

Any help is appreciated for this newbie.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

If you want to carry a G19 in scrubs, you're pretty much left with either a Galco belly band or something like a smart carry.

For regular "street clothes" you just can't beat a Milt Sparks Versa Max II IWB holster. 

If there was only one carry combo I could go with, it would be the VMII and a G19.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

If I try to wear my G19 at 3 o'clock it prints pretty bad. The 1-2 o'clock or 4-5 o'clock positions work much better. Since the G19 is such a popular carry weapon there are a million different choices out there for holsters. Be careful trying to tote that thing in a bag. There are better options available. Trying to find a comfortable carrying position and holster usually takes some experimenting and some pre-planning with regards to what clothes you will wear. Good luck. BTW nice choice of pistol.:smt023


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I am with va on the belly band. A belly band is an excelent option when not wearing a belt. As to the lump, go up 1 size on your scrub shirt and see if that helps.


----------



## ftwthg19 (Mar 28, 2009)

Old Padawan said:


> I am with va on the belly band. A belly band is an excelent option when not wearing a belt. As to the lump, go up 1 size on your scrub shirt and see if that helps.


Thanks for the responses. The 'lump' is giving me yet another reason to skip the fries !


----------

